# Help! Grey screen when changing channells!



## twolves_42 (Mar 2, 2009)

I have had the hd dvr for over a week and for the last few days it has been very slow changing the channells, around 10 seconds, and a grey screen will come up when i do it. 

I have turned native off, and only selected 480i and 1080p, but it hasnt helped.

Has anyone seen this? Do I need a replacement reciever already???


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Try a menu reset--NOT a rest everything, just restart receiver. See if that takes care of it. Always the 1st thing to try for sluggishness, or some other anomaly that may occur


----------



## nibyak (Dec 7, 2005)

Go into the menu and change the setting for your letter box/side pillar color from grey to black. Then when you change channels the screen will be black. It won't make it change any quicker, it will just make it black. I noticed that the screen color, when blank, matches the color setting for the pillar bars.


----------



## twolves_42 (Mar 2, 2009)

ive tried a menu reset, and it hasnt helped. 

Its not so much the color thats bothersome, its that it takes so long to change channells (10 seconds). 

Is this normal? or do i need to call and complain?


----------



## crasmus22 (Jan 12, 2009)

twolves_42 said:


> I have had the hd dvr for over a week and for the last few days it has been very slow changing the channells, around 10 seconds, and a grey screen will come up when i do it.
> 
> I have turned native off, and only selected 480i and 1080p, but it hasnt helped.
> 
> Has anyone seen this? Do I need a replacement reciever already???


What model TV are you using?


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

Are you connected via HDMI? If so sounds like an HDMI handshaking issue to me if you have Native off. I have native off, 1080i only and use HDMI and my channel changes are only 2 seconds or so.

If you do use HDMI, connect via component and see if channel changes are better. If so and you don't mind component (quality should be nearly the same for most people) then just leave it and be happy. If it's still messed up with HDMI then your TV may need to be rebooted (yes, they do need that). Unplug the TV, wait 15 seconds, plug it back in. Also check and see if your TV has a firmware update that addresses HDMI issues.


----------



## twolves_42 (Mar 2, 2009)

I am using a vizio xvt 1080p with hdmi cables. 

I will try the reboot, but it seems like it is more of a directv reciever problem. Mainly because the grey screen, will show the channel banner. Anyways, I wll try the reboot.

thanks.


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

If the banner is showing on top of the gray screen, then it's most likely a satellite signal problem. HDMI handshaking and "native" resolution switching issues won't show the banner as the TV will not be getting any signal while this process occurs. This could be a bad BBC, LNB, tuner or multiswitch.


----------



## renbutler (Oct 17, 2008)

I see this problem, but only sporadically, and usually only after I first turn on my receiver.


----------

